# Best Shampoo for a white German shepherd



## desiking911 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just have one quick question.Can any one advice me on which shampoo would be the best for a white German Shepherd with dry skin? I need a shampoo which I can use for his once a week bath.Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

For weekly bathing, I would just find a shampoo that is chemical and soap free. It will be far gentler on his coat than something made of soap. My favorites are the Eqyss shampoos and conditioners and the Buddy Wash and Buddy Rinse products. Also make sure to rinse all of the shampoo out.. Rinse until it's gone, and then rinse some more. Most people don't rinse the products out well enough, and often times it causes dry, itchy skin. Another thing you can do, if you find it's still drying his fur out too much (or you might just want to do it anyway) is dilute the shampoo 8 to 1 with water (8 being water).. It will still clean just as well, but be even gentler. 

You can also start supplementing his food with fish oil (if you aren't already), it does great things for the skin.


----------

